# HPEV develops PHEV conversion kit



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

HPEV is a company based in Wesley Chapel, Florida, with a mission to allow any vehicle to be converted to a plug-in hybrid. It’s developing what it calls a “parallel hybrid load assist retrofit package,” which it plans to demonstrate on a Ford 350 class 3 truck later this year... Newswire >


----------

